# Dog playing pool



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHiiG3-yU7k&feature=fvw


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That was great - he even seemed to line up the balls.

Thanks for posting it, Lisa.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's a bit eerie, isn't it???


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That was great! He plays better than I do, lol!


----------

